# Soft and yellow poop



## mike594 (Dec 7, 2010)

Male Boxer 53 Lbs, on raw 16 days. His poop has been very hard and crumbly (too much bone), So I fed more meat with the skin. In the morning I fed meet only, not allot, maybe .5 oz. Pm I quartered a whole chicken and fed one quarter of the chicken, about 1.10 lbs. His poop was pudding like, with a yellow color and smelled more than usual. I Think I might have over did it. Should I add more bone tonight, or just continue with the other quarters that remain from the whole chicken. All quarters weight about 1.8 lbs. I think I covered all details.

Thanks Mike


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i agree..i think you overfed your boxer....i'd fast him for 12 hours...and then go back to backs for two meals....

in the beginning...feeding a little less than the pound of food he should get per day, which is merely a guideline anyway (a starting point).....often helps with transition....

the situation should correct within a day or so....and now you've learned lesson numero uno. don't overfeed in the beginning


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

You may be trying to fix a problem that doesn't exist. You said "His poop has been very hard and crumbly (too much bone)". Was his bowel movement difficult? Was he straining? 

If not, you may be worrying about a problem that doesn't exist. Most raw fed dogs have hard, crumbly poop. It's normal. It may take some dogs awhile to get used to it but there is nothing wrong with it as long as they aren't straining a lot to have a bowel movement.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

And when you adjust just change one thing. You added skin and more meat, right? 

I don't want my dog to have hard crumbly poop. Too much bone means the dog is taking in too much calcium which is undesirable. Yes, most of the calcium is excreted but many dogs still absorb more than needed. New to raw dogs need more bone than a completely acclimatized raw fed dog though.


----------



## mike594 (Dec 7, 2010)

*thanks*

It does look like he is straining when he poops. I wont feed him until tonight. I will take this opportunity to feed once a day, instead of twice. It is easier to cotrol the food intake I guess.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

sassymaxmom said:


> Too much bone means the dog is taking in too much calcium which is undesirable.


Please cite your source of this information. Dogs in the wild that have easy access to prey have hard and crumbly poop. It's normal. I'd like to know who determined they were getting a calcium O.D.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Really? All the coyote poop I see is nice formed stuff with some fur or seeds in it. Never, ever have I seen a fresh crumbly wild dog poop. 

My information comes from current NRC calculations for my dog's calcium needs and accurate analysis done on several bony meats, both found in Monica Segal's book 'Optimal Nutrition'. I also have several analysis from Barfworld.
Raw Meaty Bones Analysis
When I compare the calcium percentage found at that site with the bone percentages found in many common cuts of poultry here
http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/
I can see that 10% bone roughly corresponds to 1% calcium, just about what a dog needs nutritionwise. Now dogs might need more bone than that for comfortable pooping but it isn't needed for proper nutrition.

Max only gets about 260-360 grams of food a day wet, dry it weighs ~100 grams. I attempt to keep his calcium intake to ~1000-1500 mg or 1-1.5 grams of calcium a day.


----------

